# Spec V Limit.



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm going for driver training at Race City in Calgary (on a track) this Friday and was wondering how fast my car will go before it begins to dislike it. I've been 160km/h with no problems at all but what's 200km/h like? I've made the assumtion that I could ride the car all the way out to 220km/h but what's the reality here?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i doubt you'll reach those speeds on the track. They're going to teach you how to drive, not how to drive fast.


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> I'm going for driver training at Race City in Calgary (on a track) this Friday and was wondering how fast my car will go before it begins to dislike it. I've been 160km/h with no problems at all but what's 200km/h like? I've made the assumtion that I could ride the car all the way out to 220km/h but what's the reality here?


Like Chimmike said, doubtful you'll get that fast, even at Mosport, which is is a high speed track, 180kmh - 190kmh is about all you'd see on the back straight before braking for turn 8. I get to about 180kmh on street tires.
The question should be, how hard can 'I' turn before 'I' start to 'dislike' it?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not even sure what speeds to expect. I figure 180km/h or so down the straight but is the V still ready to rock all the way out at 180? 190? 200? Should I look out for something at a certain speed. I drove a 1991 Mazda Protege up to 130km/h only to find that the power steering was way too aggressive for anything over 110. Same with an 89 Accord EXI at 160km/h.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Here's a map of the track. As you can see, there's a nice long straight.
http://www.racecity.com/upload/images/mapofrc_lg.gif


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Put your best tires on the back and listen to the fronts screech as you hit the apex of the turns. Best way to get to know your understeering Front wheel drive car on the track IMO

As for speed cut off / the V doesn't have one


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> Put your best tires on the back and listen to the fronts screech as you hit the apex of the turns. Best way to get to know your understeering Front wheel drive car on the track IMO
> 
> As for speed cut off / the V doesn't have one


And no stupid power steering issues either?


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> And no stupid power steering issues either?


Its an issue if you like having power steering or not... like the 92-95 honda D Series guys


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not sure what you mean by power steering issues.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by power steering issues.


more than likely sukebegigi is saying that he doesnt like overly sensative steering...


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Ahh Ok. Hell I think my specs steering is a little heavy, but in any case you'll have one hell of a time.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Jarek said:


> more than likely sukebegigi is saying that he doesnt like overly sensative steering...


That's it exactly. Too dangerous is an overly aggressive steering system at high speeds. And none to report after my 2 days at the track. In fact, this car is unbelievable! It's limits are incredible! I had everyone's ass out on the track. Sure the two M3s had their way on the straights but I'd easily catch up and be well on their asses all through the corners. I felt invincible dusting many a high power foe (M3s, TTs, 944 Turbo, etc.) and then my instructor showed me what the car can really do. Holy shit! This car will provide years of fun and learning. Werd to the V!


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> That's it exactly. Too dangerous is an overly aggressive steering system at high speeds. And none to report after my 2 days at the track. In fact, this car is unbelievable! It's limits are incredible! I had everyone's ass out on the track. Sure the two M3s had their way on the straights but I'd easily catch up and be well on their asses all through the corners. I felt invincible dusting many a high power foe (M3s, TTs, 944 Turbo, etc.) and then my instructor showed me what the car can really do. Holy shit! This car will provide years of fun and learning. Werd to the V!


Now your getting me excited.. Once the Autox courses open up for the summer.. and i get my spec v... (crossing fingers) ill be there! wo0t!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Jarek said:


> Now your getting me excited.. Once the Autox courses open up for the summer.. and i get my spec v... (crossing fingers) ill be there! wo0t!


I had a blast doing the 2 Porsche club Solo 2 events but the Driver Training took me to another level. Many people have asked about the car. It's abilities are most impressive indeed. And even once my skills exceed the car's limits, I'm certain I'll still find the MOFO fun as hell! I have no doubts you'll have the same fun with your V.
P.S. Don't forget the brake flush after 6 months. It's not on the maintenance log but is very important.


----------



## buddyclub2003 (May 9, 2005)

is your spec v stock, if not what do you have done. What you said makes me want to take mine to the track. I have never been on a circuit, but i sure as hell love highway racing, cornerign and all of the good stuff. The fastest I ever went in ym sepc v was 140mph on the highway, but that is not as exciting as staying with m3s and tt on the course. Good luck with everything. I think im gonna try a circuit soon.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

buddyclub2003 said:


> is your spec v stock, if not what do you have done. What you said makes me want to take mine to the track. I have never been on a circuit, but i sure as hell love highway racing, cornerign and all of the good stuff. The fastest I ever went in ym sepc v was 140mph on the highway, but that is not as exciting as staying with m3s and tt on the course. Good luck with everything. I think im gonna try a circuit soon.


Im not sure if his spec is stock.. (i think it is)... from the factory spec v's are ready for running laps around the track. All you really need are some good tires


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

buddyclub2003 said:


> is your spec v stock, if not what do you have done. What you said makes me want to take mine to the track. I have never been on a circuit, but i sure as hell love highway racing, cornerign and all of the good stuff. The fastest I ever went in ym sepc v was 140mph on the highway, but that is not as exciting as staying with m3s and tt on the course. Good luck with everything. I think im gonna try a circuit soon.


Track driving is different than highway driving. Aside from the legal aspect, you don't get those highspeed sweepers you would on a highway. As for top speed, I never did over 180km/h. I'm guessing the M3s got to about 210km/h down the straight. Either way, it's totally different when you've got all that speed to scrub off right away so that you can start positioning for the onslaught of various corners. And that's exactly where I let my car right out. Nobody outside of the instructor ever rode my ass in those sections. As for the car, it's stock and will stay stock. I'm not anti-mod, I'd just rather spend my extra money on track events and replacing tires. There were a few cars with mods including one M3 running 425hp but I was all over his ass in the corners. Too bad he never let me pass in the straights cause I was tiring of pushing him out of the corners. He really slowed me down.


----------



## buddyclub2003 (May 9, 2005)

thast great man, i guess im gonan have to try the track, cause it sounds liek a lot of fun.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

buddyclub2003 said:


> thast great man, i guess im gonan have to try the track, cause it sounds liek a lot of fun.


Try to do an event with instructors. I'm a pretty good driver but learned lots from my instructor. He was also a race car driver which proved to be a terrifying experience when it was his turn to show me what the car can do. He showed me an entirely different limit.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn that sounded like fun! Too bad those fogies in thier pride and joy car didn't let you pass them for the next set of turns. Get some juice for the straights next time and you'll really spook them.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if you do simple things like add adjustable shocks but keep the stock springs you can dial up the shocks on track day and the car will corner flatter, but you can take them back down for road driving and have a nicer ride. get a set of smaller and lighter wheels like some 16 inch or even 15 inch rotas and slap some azenis on them. get some nitrous and you will have allot of fun with those cars. there is nothing like pulling up next to a car that is supposed to be a "sports car" in a sentra and waving at him :thumbup:


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

pete? said:


> if you do simple things like add adjustable shocks but keep the stock springs you can dial up the shocks on track day and the car will corner flatter, but you can take them back down for road driving and have a nicer ride. get a set of smaller and lighter wheels like some 16 inch or even 15 inch rotas and slap some azenis on them. get some nitrous and you will have allot of fun with those cars. there is nothing like pulling up next to a car that is supposed to be a "sports car" in a sentra and waving at him :thumbup:


Some good advice but I'm going mod free so long as I own this car. While I do understand the benefits, I also have priorities (Mortgage, RRSP, rub n' tug massages, etc).


----------



## redshoes (May 30, 2005)

i totally know what you are saying about those german cars (and their drivers). I work at a german import dealership and am not in the least bit surprised you gave a TT a run for its money in a car that is maybe a 1/3 it's price. I drive audis, porsches and bmw's every day. But when I recently got to drive an 02 spec v, (which I hope to buy saturday) it was the best driving experience I have had since I was given 30 min. alone with an M5. I hope to soon be showing my friends with A4 1.8T's what corners feel like.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

True you spec will take those cars off the line and hold them for a bit, but my buddy stock 1.8t passed me fast once we reached 100mph. You just can't beat forced induction at high speeds.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> True you spec will take those cars off the line and hold them for a bit, but my buddy stock 1.8t passed me fast once we reached 100mph. You just can't beat forced induction at high speeds.


But I'm not talking about road racing. I'm talking about track driving (it was emphasized that I was not actually racing as per insurance regulations). In fact, once in the corners, even the M3s were getting in my way, mostly cause this car gives you so much confidence straight away. You just have to believe. It's limits are quite unreal for a car that costs 25k loaded (canadian $). I felt proud everytime my car was mentioned. And it was mentioned alot.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Thats awesome, and it's great that your car gives you a lot of confidence. I remember when I first got mine and realized how over-rated the continental's were. All I can say is I did a 360 on the highway and was reluctant to push the limits for a while. I never hit anyone though. I'm sure your having better luck then I did :cheers:


----------

